# North Texas RR Council Plano Train Show



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

The Plano, Texas train show is over for this year. It is a model railroad show for all scales. I posted a video to YouTube. I started with the G-gage display. The rest of the video is other gages.


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice Video, missed this year due to move to Tennessee.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking at your video i noticed all the little ones looking at the trains running around your layout and that,s what,s it,s all about. Seeing their faces and smiles and watching the fun they are haveing. Nice looking train layout thanks for sharing.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Loved the video. Thanks for the post. The quick shot of the Mobil Gas Neon sign was great.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Robert on 23 Jan 2013 10:00 AM 
Loved the video. Thanks for the post. The quick shot of the Mobil Gas Neon sign was great. I must have been on another planet when I took that video. I didn't even remember the Mobilgas neon sign.




 
I went back and reviewed the original digital camcorder file and upon closer inspection I see there are 2 Mobilgas signs in the view.

That animated neon one is a really fine sign. I wonder if they are available to buy. I would like one for my layout.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Tk's for posting the video..


----------

